
Arm unveils 7nm Cortex-A76AE - drogon50
https://venturebeat.com/2018/09/26/arm-unveils-7nm-cortex-a76ae-the-worlds-first-autonomous-class-car-processor/
======
B1FF_PSUVM
> The 7nm, sub-30-watt system-on-chip

From the article, I could not tell if it was silicon-proven or just a
reference design made available.

Anyway, the safety emphasis mentioned sounds good, and the quoted reason makes
sense: _" If consumers don’t trust the autonomous systems in their cars are
safe, then mass market acceptance of this technology will be slow to happen."_

